

Please Excuse Davontaye, He Suffers from Povertenza - soleimc

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ourlegaci.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;12&#x2F;13&#x2F;please-excuse-davontaye-he-suffers-from-povertenza&#x2F;
======
thenerdfiles

        The next time someone tells you that there is no such  
        thing as “White” privilege or elitism, ask them why Affluenza  
        is a viable defense but Povertenza isn’t.
    

What the fuck ?

Is this really happening right now ?

 _Poverty is a disease of economies_.

